# Happy Birthday CharlieD!



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2017)

Have a great day.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Charlie!  Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Charlie

Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy birthday to you Charlie!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2017)

Have a wonderful birthday, Charlie!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2017)

Celebrate Charlie!! Hope you had a wonderful birthday, and have a fantastic year ahead.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2017)

I hope you had a great birthday, Charlie, and much happiness in the coming year.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Chuck. I hope it's your best year yet.


----------

